# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ثالثة الأثافي

## آل عامر

ثالثة الأثافي

كان العرب إذا نزلوا بإزاء جبل جعلوا للقدر 

حجرين ، وجعلوا أصل الجبل الحجر الثالث

----------


## لامية العرب

لايقوم القدر الا على ثلاثة
وثالثة الأثافي تطلق على كل أمر هام
احسنت يال عامر في الإختصار المفيد

----------


## آل عامر

أخي الحبيب لامية العرب 
شكر الله مرورك وحسن تعقيبك

----------


## محمد العفالقي

أمر هام أو داهية قصمت ظهر هذا الشيء.

----------


## المسيطير

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا المبارك /

قال صاحب لسان العرب :

قال أبو عبيدة : ثالثة الأثافي القطعة من الجبل يجعل إلى جانبها اثنتان فتكون القطعة متصلة بالجبل .
قال خفاف بن ندبة :
وإن قصيدة شنعاء مني *** إذا حضرت كثالثة الأثافي 

وقال أبو سعيد معنى قولهم : رماه الله بثالثة الأثافي أي رماه بالشر كله ، فجعله أثفية بعد أثفية ، حتى إذا رمي بالثالثة لم يترك منها غاية .
والدليل على ذلك قول علقمة :
بل كل قوم وإن عزوا وإن كرموا عريفهم بأثافي الشر مرجوم .
ألا تراه قد جمعها له ؟.

قال أبو منصور : والأثفية حجر مثل رأس الإنسان ، وجمعها أثافي بالتشديد .
قال : ويجوز التخفيف .

وتنصب القدور عليها .

وما كان من حديد ذي ثلاث قوائم فإنه يسمى المنصب ولا يسمى أثفية .

ويقال أثفيت القدر وثفيتها إذا وضعتها على الأثافي .

----------


## آل عامر

شكر الله لك شيخنا الفاضل إفادتكم ،ونفع بك ،وجعلك مباركا أين ما كنت ...

----------

